# Cute spring outfits!



## Daniellalx (Mar 30, 2016)

Hey everyone! 

I just posted my spring lookbook on my channel! Please head over and let me know what you think! 

YOUTUBE CHANNEL:
YOUTUBE.COM/DANIELLALX 


View attachment 53191


----------



## MomOfThree1980 (Mar 31, 2016)

Love the brown jacket, olive dress, and pearl stilettos!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 1, 2016)

Please remove your Youtube link. Linking to your own stuff in posts is not allowed, per the TOS. When you hit ten posts, you may add a link to your channel to your forum signature.



			
				Specktra's TOS said:
			
		

> 14) Do not spam personal site URLs inside any post or private message. Registered and active members are permitted to have a link to a PERSONAL site in the signature area, but not in any part of posts or private messages.


----------



## Daniellalx (Apr 19, 2016)

Thank you!!


----------

